# Boris Safonov and his Polikarpov I-16



## Resi Soma Aji (Jun 25, 2010)

It's about Boris Safonov, a russian ace from the great patriotic war.
It is done on paper using ballpoint pen and brushed ink.
Hope you like all like it.
Greetings from Indonesia my friends...


----------



## Resi Soma Aji (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm sorry it is not on 800x600.
Next time I'll post my works, it will be in the correct size.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 25, 2010)

Resi Soma Aji said:


> I'm sorry it is not on 800x600.
> Next time I'll post my works, it will be in the correct size.



We have a "Mod Corps" who fix things like this....... enjoy the place

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice drawing.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree. Very effective.


----------



## Resi Soma Aji (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.


----------

